# Dudas cargar bateria 12V 2000mAh



## electronvoltio (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola amigos

Me he comprado un taladro atornillador algo economico a bateria de 12V (segun la carcasa exterior)
He visto que la bateria me dura poco, ayer me puse a desatornillar la carcasa de la bateria y en su interior tiene 8 pilas de 1.2V y 1000mAh recargables de Ni-Cd, estan conectadas en serie por lo que  la bateria da 9.6V y 1000mAh

Hasta este punto bien, aunque supongo que me han timado un poco ya que en vez de 12 V da 9.6.
El caso es que quiero hacer yo una bateria igual de 12V y 2000 o 3000mAh de Ni-Cd segun lo economico que sean las pilas.

Mi pergunta es
¿ Que cargador necesito para cargar 12V y 2000mAh o 3000mAh? el que viene con el taladro a su salida da 15V y 400mA?

Es un tema muy sencillo pero que no le acabo de cojer el tranquillo,

¿Se necesita que el cargador de a la bateria 2 Voltios mas o así para la carga no?¿El tiempo de carga depende del amperaje que de el cargador?

Un Saludo a todos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola.
Tu taladro debe tener un adaptador AC DC, para cargar las batería del taladro, dime que caracteríticas tiene el adaptador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2009)

Yo personalmente he comprado pilas de marca y de la mayor capacidad que se puede consegir y he rearmado el pack.
Conservando el cargador que a lo sumo le lleva un tiempo más la carga.
Ya lo he hecho con excelentes resultados.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2009)

Yo hice algo muy parecido con mi taladro.
Acá estuvimos hablando del tema y subí el circuito de un cargador para baterías de gel (supongo que la tuya es de esas).
Lo armé (no con el PCB de ahí), y los voltajes son los que deben ser. No lo probé con una batería todavía, pero cuando descargue el taladro veré qué tal funciona.

Saludos


----------



## electronvoltio (Mar 5, 2009)

El cargador que tengo es un simple transformador de salida 15V de continua y 400mA
Las pilas recargables que trae el taladro son una basura, son de Ni-Cd de 1000mAh y 1.2V, queria saber para el nuevo conjunto que voy a hacer de 10 pilas en serie de Ni-mh de 2500mAh y 1.2V que cargador tengo que utilizar, si me vale cualquiera o no, o en su caso que caracteristicas tiene que tener,
no me importa si se puede tener que cargar con este transformador encufandole en un temporizador de estos que hay que se enchufan para cargar el tiempo apropiado las pilas.
¿Que solucion veis vosotros?

Un saludo


----------

